# Ok, all you long leather riding boot experts....



## Kenzo (24 September 2008)

After having a wonder round my local tack shop on Monday (looking for a horsey gift for my friends b day) I homed in the boot section, big mistake! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I've decided I need...not just want but need, a new pair of riding boots for Crimbo, my petrie's can be used for everyday riding which means I need a posh pair (any excuse for a new pair of boots lol) Anyway I spotted a pair of Brogini 2010's....well they were just calling out to me...''buy me..buy me...you so want me!!!'' so before I could convince myself otherwise, the assistant helped me find the pair to fit.

Now I'm no leather riding boot expert but....she said they needed to fit snugly up the calf....yes... but there is snugly and there is cutting off my god dam circulation, trapping my skin in the zip, my fat bulging out of the tops (not a pretty site I assure you) and walking like I've had a mild accident in my pants!  
	
	
		
		
	


	









I requested a larger calf size and she insisted that they fitted correctly, despite her working up a sweat trying to pull the zip up, because I couldn't! they did have other sizes but she was adamant they were the perfect pair 
	
	
		
		
	


	




....uneless she didnt want to experiance my smelly feet again..who knows!  
	
	
		
		
	


	





She said they'd stretch, now my other leather boots have never stretched around the leg, just dropped in length around the ankle (which I know is normal) so my question is....

Do they stretch around the calf?  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Are they a good boot?  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 there only £125.00 and they look a beautiful elegant boot, the leather seemed nice quality and all the rest are £200 to £400, (I'm not worthy of a more expensive pair of riding boot).

Have you got any suggestions other other makes around that price?


----------



## Hippona (24 September 2008)

Well, personally if you have that much trouble getting the zip up, then I think they are too tight....I bought a pair once, got them on but I could actually feel my legs throbbing which i didn't take as a good sign..... 
	
	
		
		
	


	




you need to be comfortable in them also- I dont think you will be happy to wear them for long enough to stretch them out TBH!!

I have a lovely pair of Just Togs long leather boots- should have been 150 quid, got them in a sale for 75 - but i dont think they make them anymore...


----------



## mrogers (24 September 2008)

Calfs do stretch slightly and unfortunatley most boots are murder until they are worn in but they shopuld be snug, not cutting of your circulation!!!


----------



## tiger_feet (24 September 2008)

I made the mistake of being taken in by a salesperson saying that leather boots should be a snug fit and that the leather would stretch - ended up selling the boots on as I just couldn't wear them they were so painful! Also, as they have zips you'd risk the zip breaking and it cost me around £30 to get a new zip in my old boots.  

I've just bought the Ariat long leather boots - love them. You put them on and there was no breaking in period at all - I actually bought them at a 3DE I was competing in and did the R&amp;T and XC in them the first time I wore them they were that comfortable. They were priced around £170 but well worth the money!


----------



## teabiscuit (24 September 2008)

no, i'd give them a miss. i found boots that actually fitted when i bought them needed breaking in to fit comfortably

if they had been as tight as those sound i know i'd have given up on them


----------



## cluedo (24 September 2008)

Well I have larger calfs and if they are too tight you end up with cramp and that is so goddam painful cos you NEED to get the damn things off and they won't come off as they are too tight!

I just brought the Equetector ones as they do stretch and they have climate control.  

What size calf width are you?


----------



## Scribbles (24 September 2008)

Not that I'm advertising, but I am looking to sell my Regent Pro Euro's..... *whistles* for £100, which cost me £250...


Doobedoobedoo....


----------



## Kenzo (24 September 2008)

errr now there is a question, size 38, calf size 03 (what ever that is) but looking on the brogini size chart its a 36 the assistant wrote the size down for me so I remember which ones (if my dad happens to buy them for me) standard length, my petrie's fit like a glove, I'll have a look at the sizes printed on them inside.


----------



## muffinino (24 September 2008)

I bought a pair of Regents with Christmas money and when I tried them on in the shop, Krash 'n' Burn pulled me across the floor trying to get them off. I ended up hanging on to the doorway as she tugged at them, lol 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 She insisted that they were the correct size and needed wearing in - and she was right!
I started breaking them in by wearing knee length tights, then progressed to socks then jods. They did stretch slowly but surely and now fit like a glove. When I first wore them they made my legs throb, I could hardly walk, let alone get up the stairs or sit on the loo properly, and it hurt like he**. I was assured by a few people on the yard that this was all normal, and they were right too! The only way to break them is to wear them as much as possible then ride in them.
Oil the ankles and warm them in front of the fire to soften them up before you put them on. Don't make the mistake I made, heat them too much and end up burning your leg because you've got them on and have nobody to help get them off! Then try to pull them off, get them halfway and realise  you're now stuck there because you can't get them off on you own, can't get boot pulls in to get them back on and have no-one in the house to help you!


----------



## Kenzo (24 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
 Don't make the mistake I made, heat them too much and end up burning your leg because you've got them on and have nobody to help get them off! Then try to pull them off, get them halfway and realise  you're now stuck there because you can't get them off on you own, can't get boot pulls in to get them back on and have no-one in the house to help you! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]






 oh sorry but that did make me chuckle! sounds just like something I'd do lol


----------



## Joss (24 September 2008)

Yes, they defo need to be tight but not THAT tight.  Try a different make.
Mine came from http://www.bestboots.co.uk/riding_boots.htm
 I was just on the phone ordering new elastic laces for them. Accordingly to their records I bought them at Burghley in 2001. This is the first time I have needed new laces &amp; they still look &amp; feel great.  I only wear them for competitions but they have done plenty of those!


----------



## barbaraNcolin (24 September 2008)

I have big calves and ended up buying ariat books and gaiters as I only have little feet and struggled getting boots that fitted both my feet and calves. That way also, you only need to replace one bit if they bust up instead of buying whole new long boots.


----------



## madginger (24 September 2008)

I've just ordered a pair of Brogini 2131 from their website - tried to follow the sizing guide but got confused so phoned them up - very helpful and asked if I was sure I wanted the short length (I have very short legs and cant find any to fit  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 so yes please!!).

They said that if they did not fit then they would refund or replace them within 14 days. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I do have to wait 6-8 weeks to get the short ones though but if they fit it will be worth the wait and just in time for Christmas


----------



## Kenzo (24 September 2008)

Really? sounds like a good deal to me does that.


----------



## muffinino (24 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
  oh sorry but that did make me chuckle! sounds just like something I'd do lol  

[/ QUOTE ] 

S'alright, laugh away, I was laughing and crying at the same time!


----------



## duckling (24 September 2008)

I've got those Broginis with the zip and they do stretch around the calf - I got mine at Xmas and wore them round the house in tights to stretch them, it takes a while but I oiled them and also stuffed 2 old towels in them overnight to help the stretching!! I was horseless for a while after that but once I had something to ride again this summer started wearing them to the yard (just made sure I covered my feet in plasters and took the old boots with me for when they got too much!!). They're much better now


----------



## Kenzo (24 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
I've got those Broginis with the zip and they do stretch around the calf - I got mine at Xmas and wore them round the house in tights to stretch them, it takes a while but I oiled them and also stuffed 2 old towels in them overnight to help the stretching!! I was horseless for a while after that but once I had something to ride again this summer started wearing them to the yard (just made sure I covered my feet in plasters and took the old boots with me for when they got too much!!). They're much better now 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

hmmm very interesting....I take it all back


----------

